# Pegaso by Chrono Curved Crankset



## alexander55 (Aug 6, 2021)

I can't find any information on these online.  Curious as to their age and any other information you might have about them.  Thank you.


----------



## many408 (Aug 22, 2021)

bad ideas never die.


----------

